
Where Will Everyone Go? Modeling How Climate Refugees Move Across Continents - ericd
https://features.propublica.org/climate-migration/model-how-climate-refugees-move-across-continents/
======
evolve2k
I was a little frustrated to see that only the America’s were modelled. Are we
saying the main equator region is going to become too hot to live (I imagine
with warming that’s logical). Would prefer to see a looser model looking at
the equator band worldwide and guessing as to where people might obviously
head. Considering geography and politics I think there’s enough there to get a
crude logical idea of what might happen.

------
tuatoru
The PNAS article[1] may be more appropriate for this audience than the popular
news media treatment. The first two charts are food for thought.

[1]
[https://www.pnas.org/content/117/21/11350](https://www.pnas.org/content/117/21/11350)

------
lazyjones
Again, ideologically motivated pseudoscience: they make a bunch of dubious
assumptions, focus on Central America to arrive at the inevitable subject of
migration to the USA. Due to their assumptions, the outcome of their model is
predetermined and they've "proven" we can either choose to accept climate
alarmism or billions of refugees in our countries.

